# What no longer available things would you like to see return?



## Furryanimal (Nov 17, 2016)

Any thing- candy/chocolate, old technology etc.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 17, 2016)

Ketchup and mustard in a bottle, I hate those plastic squeeze containers.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 17, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> Ketchup and mustard in a bottle, I hate those plastic squeeze containers.



I agree about the glass containers for a lot of things.   

Remember when peanut butter jars (was it Skippy or Peter Pan?) came with measurement markings pressed in the glass?  That was handy. We always saved them and had a whole pantry full of measuring containers.


----------



## jujube (Nov 17, 2016)

Jello Frozen Pudding Pops.  Oh, man, they were GOOD!

Jelly that came in drinking glasses with cartoon characters on them.  That's all we ever had....a cabinet full of mismatched jelly glasses.  And dried beef came in little juice glasses.  Maybe it still does?


----------



## Carla (Nov 17, 2016)

OK, this is going to sound like a strange one, but how about a mailbox or two around town to lessen the traffic at the post office? Yes I know, many pay bills on line but some of us prefer not to do that. There used to be several of these boxes around town where I grew up, very convenient.


----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 17, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> Ketchup and mustard in a bottle, I hate those plastic squeeze containers.


Hate the plastic.Can't remember the last time I saw sauce in a bottle


----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 17, 2016)

Carla said:


> OK, this is going to sound like a strange one, but how about a mailbox or two around town to lessen the traffic at the post office? Yes I know, many pay bills on line but some of us prefer not to do that. There used to be several of these boxes around town where I grew up, very convenient.


Here In the UK the Mailbox is is still a common sight although many of them now only have one collection a day.The one on my street gets emptied at 9a.m


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 17, 2016)

NancyNGA, you mentioned the name 'Peter Pan'.  Some time ago, we were preparing a fruit bed in the garden when we dug up a 'midden' - a trash heap if you like, with a lot of old glass bottles.   One of these was  an intact "Peter Pan sauce" bottle.  I thought this might be American, and there were US servicemen here during the war.    Do you know what Peter Pan sauce was??


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 17, 2016)

Normal size toilet paper. The rolls keep getting narrower and narrower and thinner. They look more like adding machine tape on the roller! And the price keeps going up. The only "normal" size ones I can find anymore are the Kirkland brand from Costco.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 17, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> NancyNGA, you mentioned the name 'Peter Pan'.  Some time ago, we were preparing a fruit bed in the garden when we dug up a 'midden' - a trash heap if you like, with a lot of old glass bottles.   One of these was  an intact "Peter Pan sauce" bottle.  I thought this might be American, and there were US servicemen here during the war.    Do you know what Peter Pan sauce was??



No I've only seen the brand _Peter Pan a_ssociated with peanut butter or peanuts. Before plain jars, it came in glass jars you popped the top off of and could save them for drinking glasses.  Before that it came in vacuum tins I believe.   Sorry Capt.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 17, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> NancyNGA, you mentioned the name 'Peter Pan'.  Some time ago, we were preparing a fruit bed in the garden when we dug up a 'midden' - a trash heap if you like, with a lot of old glass bottles.   One of these was  an intact "Peter Pan sauce" bottle.  I thought this might be American, and there were US servicemen here during the war.    Do you know what Peter Pan sauce was??



Originally Peter Pan peanut butter came in tins, during WWII the company started putting it up in glass jars due to a shortage of steel.  The jars were pretty basic squat jars with a screw top similar to the one in this advertisement from around 1941.  Later as NancyNGA  mentioned, 1950's, it also came with a snap off lid and the glass jar could be used as a drinking glass.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 17, 2016)

I miss boxed frosting mix. In my memory it tasted a lot better than the canned frosting, which I cannot abide.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 17, 2016)

Three dessert products I loved as a kid...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 18, 2016)

'Old English'  Spangles.  They were a popular sweet  (candy) in my youth, but they disappeared in the 70's or 80's.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 18, 2016)

*Any one hear of http://www.vermontcountrystore.com/store/  ?  They have some great retro stuff.  Granted, it is not as inexpensive as when we were younger, but cool things there.*


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 18, 2016)

Marie5656 said:


> *Any one hear of http://www.vermontcountrystore.com/store/  ?  They have some great retro stuff.  Granted, it is not as inexpensive as when we were younger, but cool things there.*



Oh yes, my wife is from Vermont, and loves all things 'Vermont'.  We've visited the store in Rockingham, VT.


----------



## Fyrefox (Nov 20, 2016)

Double feature movies, with cartoons and newsreels thrown in presented in large theaters.


----------



## HazyDavey (Nov 20, 2016)

I miss the old style fuel cans. California decided we needed protection from these dangerous, easy to spill fuel cans. So they came up this, and some other wonderful creations. Imagine being on a dark county road, at 2:30am in the morning during a windy/rainy storm, trying to put fuel in your chain saw with this..



Here's the old style that you can't get anymore. Which one looks easier/safer to use? 



ok.. Rant over.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 20, 2016)

Hazy Davey said:


> .... Imagine being on a dark county road, at 2:30am in the morning during a windy/rainy storm, trying to put fuel in your chain saw with this..
> 
> View attachment 33558



:lol:

OK, I won't ask what you're doing with a chainsaw at 2:30am.

But, I agree.  That's a very good example.

Had to buy one similar to that to haul water in this summer, and I couldn't get it to pour out faster than a trickle.  Finally just clipped the nose off of it.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 20, 2016)

Respect towards one another!!!


----------



## HazyDavey (Nov 20, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> :lol:
> 
> OK, I won't ask what you're doing with a chainsaw at 2:30am.
> 
> ...



I guess I should of added that I would get called out (for my work) to clear road hazards off the roads. Most of the time it would be a tree, or tree limb that has fallen during a storm onto the road.

Man.. I'm glad I don't have to do that anymore.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 20, 2016)

Hazy Davey said:


> I guess I should of added that I would get called out (for my work) to clear road hazards off the roads. ...
> Man.. I'm glad I don't have to do that anymore.



I see now, Hazy Davey.  I had _too much _imagination.  Glad you don't have to do it anymore, also.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 20, 2016)

Hazy Davey said:


> I miss the old style fuel cans. California decided we needed protection from these dangerous, easy to spill fuel cans. So they came up this, and some other wonderful creations




You can [here in Calif] go to an off-road vehicle/motorcycle store and find a nice, easy to use 5 gal. fuel container like this:



The clear soft plastic hose screws onto the black cap.   The built-in handle makes this container super handy to use.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2016)

I used to get a catalog from that Vermont country store Marie, I must have bought something there years ago.  I like stores like that, never know what you'll find and paying a little more for it is likely well worth it!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2016)

Bagged vacuum cleaners.  Mine's old and about to die on me, but I love it.  I hate the no-bag vacuums, tried a couple and returned them to the store.  Decided if I had to buy a used refurbished one, I would....but why don't they make these anymore?  Hate to have to buy a used vacuum cleaner.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 20, 2016)

Yes Marie, I have one of their catalogs on my kitchen table as a matter of fact. They have so very many things we thought were gone forever. The holiday goodies make your mouth water! I found them because of a 70's shampoo, but I order from the catalog several times a year.


----------



## Gossamerwings (Dec 5, 2016)

Penny loaves that used to be in a basket on the counter at the bakers .They used to have Hovis written on the side , and were delicious,  even without butter .Of course they would need a price hike ☺


----------



## bluebreezes (Dec 5, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Bagged vacuum cleaners.  Mine's old and about to die on me, but I love it.  I hate the no-bag vacuums, tried a couple and returned them to the store.  Decided if I had to buy a used refurbished one, I would....but why don't they make these anymore?  Hate to have to buy a used vacuum cleaner.


There's lots of bagged vaccum cleaners out there. I have a Miele that I love. It's very quiet and has a 7-year warranty. It costs more but it's the best one I've ever owned, and sure beats those super loud and cheap uprights that don't vaccum well.

Something I really miss is record albums because I loved reading the liner notes. I thought DVD and streaming technology was important to keep up with, but I felt like something was missing from the experience.


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 8, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> 'Old English'  Spangles.  They were a popular sweet  (candy) in my youth, but they disappeared in the 70's or 80's.


I remember Spangles. Undoubtedly caused all my fillings.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 8, 2016)

Cadbury's cocoa with the two individual Cadbury milk chocolates in the top of the container.


----------

